# Party Shorts... Fugazi?



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

About 3 months back I picked up a cab of Party Shorts, we'll call these long shorts, and this month I picked up another, we'll call these short shorts. The long shorts tasted yummy and were the correct length according to MRN. Now, the short shorts taste good too, but they are 1/8 inch shorter than the documented length... all of them. I know there is "variation" between boxes, bands, placement of box codes etc., but a full 1/8 inch in length? I'm ISO opinions. I'll post pics in a couple of posts with the long short to the left, unless otherwise noted


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Band detail.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Box tops.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Chevrons.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

And finally seals. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Shorts have a fairly distinctive flavor that I imagine is hard to duplicate. Smoke one.

I don't think much of a 1/8 inch difference. Cuba is cash strapped and cigars are a top 7 export (along with sugar, nickel, tobacco, fish, medical products (mainly cultures), citrus, coffee). So I don't think they can be too picky what they send out; they'd just gather all the ones which were cut to short and ship them. Aside from the medical products everything else on that list is a primary product, cash crops are all they have.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Was the whole box of cigars 1/8" shorter? If so I dont think it would be a big deal. Did you blacklight the seals? And have you sampled both to see how they taste?


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Both look very stem riddled, and both seem to have a bit of green tobacco in the middle. Also on the band detail, the one on the left has very little detail in the face and other emblems in the circles to the left and right of the center of the band, and on the cigar on the right the small circles raised around the whole of the band arnt even there, Due to the inconsistencies i would say that atleast one is fake, maybe both, but the taste is the true test.

Also i would like to say im not an expert and could very well be wrong, just my observations.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Airborne RU said:


> I don't think much of a 1/8 inch difference.


No way, 1/8th is a inch is a big diffrence... Habanos S.A. has pretty strict quality control...

Im not gonna make any judgements on the shorts, but 1/8th is a huge discrepency :2


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

zemekone said:


> No way, 1/8th is a inch is a big diffrence... Habanos S.A. has pretty strict quality control...
> 
> Im not gonna make any judgements on the shorts, but 1/8th is a huge discrepency :2


Agreed, also the ring gauge seems to be off as well. The tobacco within cigars from box to box may vary, wrappers may vary but length and gauge should be pretty close to exact. Cigars are made in molds and if they came right out of the box there shouldn't be that kind of fluctuation between the feet of those cigars. I'd like to know if they came from the same source.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

yeah, wait, i just noticed how bad the band on the right looks (bleeding of red into the gold, and what i think is a lack of embossing)

have you ordered from this vendor before?

looks like you might have to send those back.

perhaps a lot of vendors are trying to slip bad smokes by people during this holiday season...


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Both boxes bought were bought from the same source and I've never suspected anything until now. I have smoked both, but there's a problem... I've only been in the hobby (obsession) for two years. Prior to these two cabs I had only smoked one or two. Further, didn't the blend change to aged tobacco around June? I'm at a loss as far as a benchmark goes. Perhaps a FOG taste test is in order.

As far as "variance" goes... I've seen a lot, but a length discrepancy is a huge red flag.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey man send it to one of the long tenured gorillas on this board (Moki?) for his analysis.

If it is fake the best thing that can come out of this experience is more knowledge for the common good.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Something definitely is amiss here. PM me the name of the vendor.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

moki said:


> Something definitely is amiss here. PM me the name of the vendor.


:tpd: PM Sent...RJT


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

RJT said:


> :tpd: PM Sent...RJT


Vendor is certainly reputable. Odd.


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Habanos are rarely smaller or bigger but no more than 1/16, check that nexus site, it states it there.


----------



## niceash (Jan 30, 2006)

I would contact the vendor to see what his response is as to the difference. A reputable vendor would make it right if there is a problem. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

if it doesnt walk like a duck, talk like a duck , but *taste's* like a duck is it a duck ??
all else aside , taste is the true test.
if there good dont worry about it


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

niceash said:


> I would contact the vendor to see what his response is as to the difference. A reputable vendor would make it right if there is a problem. Merry Christmas to all!


Exactly.....


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

e-mail sent to vendor. We'll see what the response is. BTW Thanks for all the feedback and.... Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Will look forward to the outcome.
Seems fishy to me as well


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Airborne RU said:


> Shorts have a fairly distinctive flavor that I imagine is hard to duplicate. Smoke one.
> 
> I don't think much of a 1/8 inch difference. Cuba is cash strapped and cigars are a top 7 export (along with sugar, nickel, tobacco, fish, medical products (mainly cultures), citrus, coffee). So I don't think they can be too picky what they send out; they'd just gather all the ones which were cut to short and ship them. Aside from the medical products everything else on that list is a primary product, cash crops are all they have.


:tpd: Amen,

Most of these "are they real" posts can be averted if somebody would just smoke one to begin with. I believe both boxes you have are real, but what do I know I haven't smoked one.....

ATL


----------



## Spidey (Sep 27, 2005)

So, Hunter, Which of these is the one you gave me for Christmas from?


----------



## El Presidente (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting. I've seen this before. With a trusted vendor.


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Spidey said:


> So, Hunter, Which of these is the one you gave me for Christmas from?


One of each!  :r


----------

